# Three level house boiler system



## TremblayElec (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm working on a three level home. It is a two zone system. One side of the home is on one zone and the other side is on the other. Here is my problem.

It is heating well and water is coming out of all radiators downstairs and main level. Barely any heat is coming from the upstairs radiators and no water is coming out when I bleed. There is air that comes out but then nothing comes out after awhile.

I believe there is a lack of water in the system. I have traced the water intake from the boiler and there is a pipe going to the hot water tank. I ensured both valves were open on the line but nothing.

The pressure gauge is at zero when it should be between 35 and 40. Which I believe is from the lack of water in the system.

If this is indeed a water shortage problem how can I add water to the system?

I can provide more info if required and pictures. I would really like to get this one fixed asap.

Thanks for any help, well appreciated.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm sure there are others here who HAVE done this, but wouldn't it make sense to open the supply from the HWH then open the drain on the upstairs unit to bleed the air? sure would be nice to have an automatic air bleed system


----------



## TremblayElec (Nov 20, 2009)

*More Information*

I took some pictures to provide as much information as possible. Here are the first three pictures.

The bottom picture is the piping above the Amtrol tank.

I don't see any automatic valves that would add water to the system on it's own.


----------



## TremblayElec (Nov 20, 2009)

*More pictures*

Here are three more pictures.

The top left picture is the piping above the temperature gauge showing the circulator.

The top right picture is showing the valve feeding the Amtrol Fill-Trol tank.

The bottom picture is taken just above the top left picture which is showing the zone valves.


----------



## TremblayElec (Nov 20, 2009)

*Yet More Information*

Here is a diagram I got from the manual. I believe the one I am looking at uses Figure 19.

The boiler is a Well-McLain Gold CGi Series 2. Gas-Fired Water Boiler.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Please let me know if you require any more information.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

According to the piping diagram in the manual, the fill valve is on top of the expansion tank. If it’s an automatic fill valve, it may be plugged with sediment or mineral buildup. I can’t actually see it in any of the pics you posted, but there may be a manual feed lever.
The fill valve may be connected to a line off the same branch that feeds cold water to the water heater, if that helps to locate it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like you system is low on pressure. look for a filling loop to bring the system upto pressure. sounds like you just need to top it back up then vent the air then refil again back to pressure once you have bleed the rads.

It should be a pipe that connects the mains water to the heating system pipeing. Might look something like this


----------



## spot8 (Nov 7, 2009)

You only have a 30lb. pressure relief valve on your boiler so do not put in more than that. The automatic feeders are factory set at 12-15lbs. You have 3 stories so are going to want to put about 20lbs. in there. Every pound of pressure will give you about 2ft. of lift. You want to fill those rads. which will be about 35ft. from the basement. Do that and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Probably be a good idea to get an HVAC contractor in to fix it.


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

those fill trols usually go tits up after 10 - 15 yrs. the springs that reg the pressure go. replace with a pressure reg valve and tee connection to get the right pressure.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Formulas for sizing expansion tanks begin with the higest pipe from the boiler floor so a third story would be a big impact. A larger expansion tank and matching water feeder/reducer to booster head pressure at the pump or separate the branch altogether. Pending on the loop confirguration it is best to have a pro look at everything thats going on.


----------

